# Nor Cal GTO owners??



## MonaroGuy06 (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey, I live in Hayward Cali and dont really know too many GOAT owners...wanted to see where they all meet up..Maybe hit up the race ways in San Jose or even Sacramento. Let me know


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Wsup man PM sent


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

Man I'm in Sac and I have been trying to hook up with other GTO owners, I can't seem to find this club Nor-Cal Goats.


----------



## rtviper (Jan 31, 2007)

*Nor Cal Goats*

I am in Sac also (Folsom). I just went to my first GTG in Concord with Nor Cal.

Great fun, keep an eye on this and the LS1GTO forums. Met all the people that were there from Nor Cal. really great people and very knowledgable.

let me know if you want to get together sometime. Like I said, I am in Folsom.


----------



## tha joker (Feb 10, 2005)

yeah we are all over on ls1gto.com....... in the north west section....they is alot of us NOR-CAL-GOATS


----------



## ls2weber (Apr 21, 2007)

rtviper said:


> I am in Sac also (Folsom). I just went to my first GTG in Concord with Nor Cal.
> 
> Great fun, keep an eye on this and the LS1GTO forums. Met all the people that were there from Nor Cal. really great people and very knowledgable.
> 
> let me know if you want to get together sometime. Like I said, I am in Folsom.


Hey I'm in Orangevale let's hook up!!!


----------



## rtviper (Jan 31, 2007)

ls2weber said:


> Hey I'm in Orangevale let's hook up!!!


I'm into that.. Where ?


----------



## channelguy (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm interested. Previously had a Z06 and we would meet up a couple of times a year. I'm in Fremont and my '06 Lingenfelter Revenge will be in my hands by end of May.

KC


----------



## GT_Eater (Jun 11, 2007)

*Meeting at Jaspers*

There is a big meetup of Sacramento County Goats at Jaspers Restaurant in Rocklin this weekend on saturday June 16th at 6:00pm.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

I am in the East Bay (Danville) Only noticed 2 GTO's in town that I think are locals. Would love to hook-up with some East Bay folks... Rich



MonaroGuy06 said:


> Hey, I live in Hayward Cali and dont really know too many GOAT owners...wanted to see where they all meet up..Maybe hit up the race ways in San Jose or even Sacramento. Let me know


----------



## Verdoro 68 (Dec 27, 2005)

PDQ GTO said:


> I am in the East Bay (Danville) Only noticed 2 GTO's in town that I think are locals. Would love to hook-up with some East Bay folks... Rich


Come on up to Advanced Dyno in Suisun City this Saturday. There's a dyno day from 10-4. Pretty much all of the regular Bay Area Goats will be there.

Other than that, we used to do Friday night get togethers up in Fairfield but there hasn't been any this year. For the most part we've been meeting at Sac Raceway, Infineon, Advanced Dyno or an occasional dinner out.

There's going to be another big GTO event in September at Lehmer's in Concord. Actually, it's going to be a two day event. One day will be autocrossing the second will be a car show/wrenching/suspension tech.

Take a look in the Northwest section of ls1gto.com, that's where most of the guys post.


----------



## PIL SUNG! (Jun 7, 2007)

Where can I find more info about the September gathering at Lehmer's Concord Pontiac?:confused


----------

